# What's your shirt size?



## stldpn (Nov 5, 2009)

Innocuous enough question I think... but we'll see where it goes... this may belong more in the fashion forum but I'm not asking for info about whther you're stylish... just wanna know two things..

what's your shirt size?

Where do you normally find your shirts?


----------



## Tad (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm not all that big, but seem to have a thick neck for my size? The 17 to 17.5" collars that will do up without biting into my neck always seem big on me in the torso and often the shoulders (although sometimes short in the arms, although I'm not that tall.....sizing is weird!).

As for where, these days mostly Moores and Mark's Work Wearhouse, who both have quite nice shirts at reasonable prices. Those are both Canadian chains, by the way, so not so useful for most of you, but they do both run to fairly large sizes.

Dressier shirts I get less often (because I wear them less, so wear them out more slowly), so there is not really one particular place, but I do have three that will be coming to me from Hong Kong in another several weeks thanks to Maxwell Clothiers (http://www.maxwellsclothiers.com/) who do semi-custom shirts (they do tours twice a year, take measurements, then make them up in Hong Kong and ship them out). I bought some years ago, promptly put on just enough weight to make the collars snug, but still wore them until they were rather worn out. Best fitting and most comfortable shirts I've had, so I'm glad I'm finally getting some more (and they are pretty reasonable on price, too).


----------



## Tad (Nov 5, 2009)

Too late to edit, but just wanted to add something: I love the fashion forum, and would love to see more male-oriented threads in it, I think this is probably the right spot for this thread. I'm assuming you were looking for BHM feedback (I know I was marginal, but I couldn't resist), far more BHM will look at this board than at the fashion board, so you'll probably get more of the response you were seeking here.


----------



## Jackoblangada (Nov 5, 2009)

Wear a 7xl or 22 neck/31 sleeve i think is the length.

I go to BT Direct or Westport Big and Tall. Both on line. Also King Size direct online as well.
Depends on how much I want to spend really. Westport Big and Tall is pricey but has really quality stuff (best quality underwear by the way). BT and KingSize are less expensive and tend to have more casual stuff and team apparel stuff.


----------



## Stevenz1inoc (Nov 5, 2009)

stldpn said:


> Innocuous enough question I think... but we'll see where it goes... this may belong more in the fashion forum but I'm not asking for info about whther you're stylish... just wanna know two things..
> 
> what's your shirt size?
> 
> Where do you normally find your shirts?



I use to wear an 8XL. I had about a 19" neck. 
I now wear a 5XL and they are big on me and my neck is 16".

I should probably be wearing a 4XL right now but I like the looser feel of the bigger shirt but it is getting to sloppy.

I buy ALL my clothes at Casual Male XL.


----------



## djudex (Nov 5, 2009)

For tshirts and polos I wear a 4XLT which I get from George Richard's Big and Tall. Dress shirts I've only ever once found a line that fit right and that was from the all too short lived George Foreman line of clothing through Sears.

Now I get my dress shirts done up through Modern Tailor out of China.


----------



## escapist (Nov 5, 2009)

Well I'll just make this simple:



escapist said:


> Yeah I think i'm sticking with Casual Male XL. Very much my Size style and everything (remember I'm a SSBHM 450 lbs. +).
> 
> I wear this shirt a lot I just love it:
> 
> ...



The only update is now I'm in a 6x and have a 24" neck


----------



## likeitmatters (Nov 6, 2009)

we could dress like you but we would not be as adorable and cute as you..but we would try to be at least in some amount of perfection similar to you.


:bow:


----------



## RobitusinZ (Nov 6, 2009)

Any of you try Torre Big and Tall? http://www.torrebigandtall.com/

I've been doing ok with 4XL and the big and tall sections of most stores, but I need bigger casual shirts. I'm gonna check the sites you guys mentioned. Thanks!


----------



## stldpn (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm shocked... this was actually helpful. 

as for me and my size I'm a 5x normally a size twenty-one collar sleeves are a bit tricky since my arms are long and bulky... I've had a reasonable amount of luck shopping online... I like davidfuller.com it seems to carry a range of products that fit me well


----------



## Allie Cat (Nov 6, 2009)

It's over NI-...wait, that's not funny anymore.

Somehow I get away with an XL, or sometimes even an L (rarely). Makes shopping at Goodwill and Old Navy pretty easy ^^;


----------



## escapist (Nov 6, 2009)

stldpn said:


> I'm shocked... this was actually helpful.
> 
> as for me and my size I'm a 5x normally a size twenty-one collar sleeves are a bit tricky since my arms are long and bulky... I've had a reasonable amount of luck shopping online... I like davidfuller.com it seems to carry a range of products that fit me well



Chicken Legs: "I like it too, a bunch of BHM's being HOT!" - lol I love her :wubu:

I know what you mean stldpn Even that shirt I'm where I had to roll the sleeves up on cause its to short but I was in a pinch for an event and needed it that day. I just like Casual Male, I can dress great in fashions that are young hip and cool. This is probably has something to do with why the 20 something crowed all still thinks I'm only 25 lol.


----------



## bigwideland (Nov 6, 2009)

I wear and 11xl, but that is getting a bit small for my belly so am look for a 13xl or bigger at the moment.


----------



## stldpn (Nov 6, 2009)

escapist said:


> Chicken Legs: "I like it too, a bunch of BHM's being HOT!" - lol I love her :wubu:
> 
> I know what you mean stldpn Even that shirt I'm where I had to roll the sleeves up on cause its to short but I was in a pinch for an event and needed it that day. I just like Casual Male, I can dress great in fashions that are young hip and cool. This is probably has something to do with why the 20 something crowed all still thinks I'm only 25 lol.



I'm ok with not being mistaken for hip... so long as they don't tell me I'm looking good for a man my age I figure I'm ok... I find that good use of color is key for me... I can be somewhat stylish and still be professional looking. 

It's always the little things for me... but now that I've moved south I'm finding my heavy winter wardrobe is less functional... looking for a way to supplement it a bit without paying a fortune. 

View attachment a74d (2).jpg


----------



## bigbri (Nov 6, 2009)

Neck: 20
Sleeve: 38/39
JC Penney Big/Tall Catalog/online
Casual Male XL
KingSize Co.


----------



## likeitmatters (Nov 7, 2009)

the tie lol....

I rarely get this dressed up anymore but it was from a few years ago at a wedding and my looks have changed as well....what makes a man or woman look sexy in any clothes is how well they carry themselves and how much self confidence. 

View attachment 87bc1715e3089b343b152c75617e2039.png


----------



## Jackoblangada (Nov 7, 2009)

RobitusinZ said:


> Any of you try Torre Big and Tall? http://www.torrebigandtall.com/
> 
> I've been doing ok with 4XL and the big and tall sections of most stores, but I need bigger casual shirts. I'm gonna check the sites you guys mentioned. Thanks!



I have gone to Torre, got a decent Suite coat from them. That being said i get more junk mail from them than I know what to do with!


----------



## seasuperchub84 (Nov 7, 2009)

I wear a 5xl in pretty much everything, although in my scrubs I am going to need a 6xl soon...I can never find where to get them above 5xl...

pants size im 62  :eat1::eat1:


----------



## project219 (Nov 7, 2009)

I wear a 5x purely for comfort. Technically I probably take about a 3x or 4x if I want it to look normal and a bit tight and not baggy. I also take tall sizes over big sizes for some reason.


----------



## stldpn (Nov 7, 2009)

likeitmatters said:


> the tie lol....
> 
> I rarely get this dressed up anymore but it was from a few years ago at a wedding and my looks have changed as well....what makes a man or woman look sexy in any clothes is how well they carry themselves and how much self confidence.



yeah even from here the tie reminded me of this guy... now that is an ugly tie ladies and gentlemen... 

View attachment tieman.jpg


----------



## likeitmatters (Nov 7, 2009)

you would not believe how many guys and gals want my tie. it is a twister tie that I bought many years ago at walmart and I have been offered up to 50.00 for that bloody tie and even now I wont wear it because I am tired of being bothered about selling it...lol


----------



## Boris_the_Spider (Nov 7, 2009)

I wear a 5XL, and mostly I get stuff from Casual Male XL, which I think someone posted a link to earlier in the thread.


----------



## Wanderer (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm one of the smaller guys here (alas), so I only take XL, going up to 2XL for extra comfort.


----------



## MrIgor (Nov 10, 2009)

I wear some 2X and some 3X stuff, and mostly wear the bigger stuff for comfort. I've done the King Size Catalog for a suit and a very nice leather jacket, but usually just end up at K-Mart (I like their selection a lot better than Wal-Mart's).


----------



## Buffetbelly (Nov 11, 2009)

Those XL sizes vary a lot by manufacturer. I wear a 22 or 24 inch neck and that usually not always is a 4XLT (for tall --long torso) and 37 inch sleeves. Usually King Size online since the Casual Male by me went out of business (not for lack of fat guys in the area, believe me!).


----------



## SomeFatGuy (Nov 15, 2009)

Buffetbelly said:


> Those XL sizes vary a lot by manufacturer. I wear a 22 or 24 inch neck and that usually not always is a 4XLT (for tall --long torso) and 37 inch sleeves. Usually King Size online since the Casual Male by me went out of business (not for lack of fat guys in the area, believe me!).



I believe the reason Casual Male went out of business is because!! Their clothing is waaay over priced, and NOT built to last. Either after 2 washings the material gets lose threads. Or if they are just a SLIGHT bit snug and you move a certain way, you will pop a button, split a seam, or simply tear the material.

The last thing I bought there were a pack of undies. Normally guys undies will last for years. After 4 months they were falling apart. And NO I didnt out grow them.


----------



## likeitmatters (Nov 15, 2009)

SomeFatGuy said:


> I believe the reason Casual Male went out of business is because!! Their clothing is waaay over priced, and NOT built to last. Either after 2 washings the material gets lose threads. Or if they are just a SLIGHT bit snug and you move a certain way, you will pop a button, split a seam, or simply tear the material.
> 
> The last thing I bought there were a pack of undies. Normally guys undies will last for years. After 4 months they were falling apart. And NO I didnt out grow them.



but you are right about the quality of the clothes, my late partner had some of their dockers and they would have holes in them within months and it is where the wallet was.

:bow:


----------



## stldpn (Nov 15, 2009)

SomeFatGuy said:


> I believe the reason Casual Male went out of business is because!! Their clothing is waaay over priced, and NOT built to last. Either after 2 washings the material gets lose threads. Or if they are just a SLIGHT bit snug and you move a certain way, you will pop a button, split a seam, or simply tear the material.
> 
> The last thing I bought there were a pack of undies. Normally guys undies will last for years. After 4 months they were falling apart. And NO I didnt out grow them.



eh I'll admit I've been told I wear my underwear "wrong". Not at the waist but near the hips pulled up snuggly under my apron. The up side of that is I end being able to cop xl underwear anywhere I want. The down side is I have to wear a covered or soft band and a little powder to keep the moisture under control. Between the rubbing and the sweat I can't remember a pair of underwear lasting for more than 6 months or so. The fabric around the band gets holey and the band itself starts to curl and fray. It's disgusting really I know it is but it's completely lowered my expectations for underwear. I just assumed most big guys went through something similar what with the added chafing we all endure. interesting....


----------



## imchet (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm around 270 and wear 3x, but as I've gotten bigger my shorts keep riding lower, and my shirts are always too short exp in the back. I've got plenty of room in my 3x's but I need longer shirts. Advice?


----------



## likeitmatters (Nov 16, 2009)

stldpn said:


> eh I'll admit I've been told I wear my underwear "wrong". Not at the waist but near the hips pulled up snuggly under my apron. The up side of that is I end being able to cop xl underwear anywhere I want. The down side is I have to wear a covered or soft band and a little powder to keep the moisture under control. Between the rubbing and the sweat I can't remember a pair of underwear lasting for more than 6 months or so. The fabric around the band gets holey and the band itself starts to curl and fray. It's disgusting really I know it is but it's completely lowered my expectations for underwear. I just assumed most big guys went through something similar what with the added chafing we all endure. interesting....




you might want to try to go and wear no underwear or bikini style if you can an they are low rise briefs....or you can be a really man and wear your underwear up to your neck....NOT!!!!!!!


:bow:


----------



## Stevenz1inoc (Nov 16, 2009)

imchet said:


> I'm around 270 and wear 3x, but as I've gotten bigger my shorts keep riding lower, and my shirts are always too short exp in the back. I've got plenty of room in my 3x's but I need longer shirts. Advice?



Casual Male XL carries shirts in both big and tall sizes. I would look at their Harbor Bay branded shirts in the 3XLT The "T" references tall.


----------



## MasterShake (Nov 16, 2009)

I've been wearing 5x as I prefer loose over tight...wait...no, I said that right. 

But seriously, I'm thinking of going to a 4x. The big thing I hate with my 5x shirts is the neck - my t-shirts don't coordinate with my undershirts, I get that "half and half" askewed look, and the polo necks are just too big for what I like.


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 17, 2009)

Somewhere between 2X and 3X. Depends on the day. lol


----------

